# Bottling skeeter pee in plastic screw top?



## saucebag (Jan 11, 2012)

has anyone bottled Skeeter Pee in: (first and second batches in primary)
1) plastic bottles
2) screw top bottles, plastic or glass?
3) how about these bottles? (love the price!)? 
12 oz. PET Round Bottle 24/410 from Usplastics... Item #: 66404 
(sorry cant get the pic to attach (its essentially a soda bottle)

any thoughts by anyone...It seems that my skeeter pee is going to go fast, and was just wondering how i can more cheaply bottle like 7 different batches all at once...yeah, i'm outta control!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2012)

First off welcome to the forum. How fast are you going to drink them and what size batches are you making. You could bottle in 1.5 liter botles or mabe gallon jugs.


----------



## saucebag (Jan 11, 2012)

I am making 5 gallon batches of assorted skeeter pee...I plan to go through them in a timely fashion (1 - 5 gall batch a month, ish...especially in the summer!) 
I appreciate that i could just get corona or modelo bottles...but based on my laziness and lack of willingness to talk to people...i just want to order like 8 cases of 12 oz clear pop top bottles, which are IMPOSSIBLE to find... or just use something easy like a cheap twist off ( i am just assuming that twist offs are easy) for me just ordering like 6-8 cases of plastic clear bottles would be so great...no scrubbing labels,etc...i've got the big commute, no time...no TIME !!! why am i yelling?

And i have thought about using 1 gallon glass, but then once you pour some out, then you are oxygenating it and defeating the purpose, right??...

any info on oxidization times in plastic or anything anyone??
thanks!!


----------



## saucebag (Jan 11, 2012)

I am making 5 gallon batches of assorted skeeter pee...I plan to go through them in a timely fashion (1 - 5 gall batch a month, ish...especially in the summer!) 
I appreciate that i could just get corona or modelo bottles...but based on my laziness and lack of willingness to talk to people...i just want to order like 8 cases of 12 oz clear pop top bottles, which are IMPOSSIBLE to find... or just use something easy like a cheap twist off ( i am just assuming that twist offs are easy) for me just ordering like 6-8 cases of plastic clear bottles would be so great...no scrubbing labels,etc...i've got the big commute, no time...no TIME !!! why am i yelling?

And i have thought about using 1 gallon glass, but then once you pour some out, then you are oxygenating it and defeating the purpose, right??...

any info on oxidization times in plastic or anything anyone??
thanks!!


----------



## ERS (Jan 28, 2012)

Every batch of Skeeter Pee I've make I use 1/2 gallon plastic screw top juice jugs. I put the last 1/2 to 3/4 gallon from carboy into 2 of these jugs. These get drank first. I've had Skeeter Pee in these jug for 2 months with no problem. The rest goes into wine and beer bottles. 

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I think I read here (somewhere) that due to the high acidity of Skeeter Pee it is less prone to oxidization.


----------



## WineYooper (Jan 28, 2012)

My first pees I put in 1 gallon jugs and re-used the screw on caps which are not tight and will leak if the bottle goes on its side. Did not see any issue with oxidation before they were drank over a 2 month period. I have now started to bottle in free 1.5 l bottles and use corks to seal. Most of my winter pee making is for the summer so I'm thinking it may be around longer. Trying to build up stock before summer arrives and I'm in crunch mode, it also gives me more time to let clear and try to make the best I can.


----------

